# Vodafone top up at Dunnes €36 for €30



## macnas (23 Jul 2009)

Vodafone top up  in Dunnes Stores    for €30 you get €36 worth of credit.


----------



## demoivre (23 Jul 2009)

Save yourself the trip and get the same offer by topping up online through My Vodafone.


----------

